# lat exercises without cables???



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

Just wondering if anybody knows of any exercises for my lats as i dont have any cables/lat pulldown, or pull up bar in my garage gym.

i usually go to the gym twice a week to do legs and back, and work the rest of my body at home, i wont be able to get to the gym this week due to work getting really busy.

is there anything i could do on a declined bench maybe?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

What do you have in the garage?

Dumbells? Bars?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

barbell rows


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

got dumbells, barbell and EZ bar


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

stedebs24 said:


> Get a pull up bar mate (wide grip)
> 
> Superduper.


gonna get one mate, last pullup bar i had well i didnt fit it properly and i came crashing down, was tryin toshow off infront of our lass so serves me right i suppose!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Barbell rows. 1 arm DB rows...and defo get a chinning bar mate. Those 3 will hit them well.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

But maybe 1st time you try it mate do it when your lass aint about eh so you dont look daft when it falls off again haha


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Barbell rows. 1 arm DB rows...and defo get a chinning bar mate. Those 3 will hit them well.


think its a wise investment mate,just been looking at the ones that hang off the door frame, im not confident in my DIY lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

lol your missus will agree with you there. chins are 1 of the best you can do for your back..a wide bar would be best though wider the better but if you can only have a narrow one change your grip between over and underhand grips to hit it differently..

your brave tho mate if i trusted my door frame with my weight no doubt our lass would go nuts as the whole thing would probley come down...


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Pullovers. The exercise, not the garment.


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/LatissimusDorsi/BBPullover.html


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tho saying that just the very thing of trying to get a pullover on can be a back workout in itself once you got good lats lol...


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

Bamse said:


> Pullovers. The exercise, not the garment.


Couldn't agree more, this exercise will pull your lats out and make you look like you have wings.


----------

